# thinking of installing the fish finder



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i have a fish finder and am thinking of installing it on the yak but dont know what to do about battiers does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you asking what battery to get?

I have Power Sonice 12V 7AH and have lasted several trips on one charge.

Fingers-n-claws has Werker 12V 7.5AH which has an "extra" 0.5AH of capacity.

Don't forget you will need a trickle charger, too.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

you can also go to radio shack and get yourself 8 battery tray and get yourself some rechargeable batteries.

When I rigged mine up, I bought the square batteries Okim and fishbait are using. But, I found the batteries to be too heavy and to secure it took more rigging than I wanted. If I were to do it over it again, I'll take the battery tray option IMHO.

Here is kayakfishingstuff's professional setup. Batteries are in a dry bag. Nice and simple and not heavy.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I got a 12 Volt 7 Amp Hour Battery on ebay for less than 17 shipped from "thebatteryconnection"
I have run a fish finder and a bait tank on it for quite some time with out completely draining it. I mounted mine in an otter box that I got when I bought my kayak. I have it strapped down in my center console onn my OK P13. Then I mounted my FF on a piece of cutting borad that I strap on top of the box. For the transducer I just cut out some foam to match the shape of my transducer and gooped it to the bottom of the boat. When I want to use it I just run the wires through my hatch put a little water in the foam piece and then put the Transducer in. This way I can take everything out of my boat for when I go surf launching in it. And Since the Transducer is sitting in water you dont have to worry about bubbles forming in your goop or epoxy so it gives a nice clear signal.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

The brick is a little heavy at 5.5lbs but it also allows me to run my stern light off of it. I've even installed a little flip switch to turn off the light when it's light out.

The customization goes on and on and on . . .


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

okimavich said:


> The brick is a little heavy at 5.5lbs but it also allows me to run my stern light off of it. I've even installed a little flip switch to turn off the light when it's light out.
> 
> The customization goes on and on and on . . .


does your battery smell? I think I was allergic to my battery... it gave me a headache if I came into contact with it.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Was your battery sealed? It shouldn't be giving of anything.

You allergic to lead? If the thing was leaking, it may have been the acid or possible hydrogen generated when it is being charged.

What did it smell like?


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

I use 8 AA's in a peice of pvc tubing it is very light and lasts for about 4 trips 10-12 hrs. mine are bungee tied to the front scuppers tubes inside of the yak.


Jeff


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

PLASTIC BOAT said:


> I use 8 AA's in a peice of pvc tubing it is very light and lasts for about 4 trips 10-12 hrs. mine are bungee tied to the front scuppers tubes inside of the yak.
> 
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, can you share a few more details, maybe a pic? What size PVC? How are you connecting the wires? What keeps the batteries in place?


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

narfpoit said:


> I got a 12 Volt 7 Amp Hour Battery on ebay for less than 17 shipped from "thebatteryconnection"
> I have run a fish finder and a bait tank on it for quite some time with out completely draining it. I mounted mine in an otter box that I got when I bought my kayak. I have it strapped down in my center console onn my OK P13. Then I mounted my FF on a piece of cutting borad that I strap on top of the box. For the transducer I just cut out some foam to match the shape of my transducer and gooped it to the bottom of the boat. When I want to use it I just run the wires through my hatch put a little water in the foam piece and then put the Transducer in. This way I can take everything out of my boat for when I go surf launching in it. And Since the Transducer is sitting in water you dont have to worry about bubbles forming in your goop or epoxy so it gives a nice clear signal.


I like the idea of putting the transducer in a little puddle of water rather than gooping it down. What thickness of foam are you using? Is anyone else use this technique?


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

*Batteries For Sale*

I have extra 12volt batteries for sale pm me if interested.. I'm looking for spinning reels if anyone has some to get rid of


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*batteries*

I bought mine from batts. plus on va beach blvd.

put it in an old small tackle box drilled a small hole in the side of the box and put really tight alligator clips on them works like a champ for a long time.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

can't fish today said:


> I like the idea of putting the transducer in a little puddle of water rather than gooping it down. What thickness of foam are you using? Is anyone else use this technique?


I read about it on KFS. I just cut it out of one of those kneeling pads I think it is about an inch thick. Just make sure it is closed ceel foam so that it can hold water. If you look at Seasalt's picture there is a little gray square in the center. That is what it looks like after you cut out for the transducer.

John


----------



## PLASTIC BOAT (Jul 13, 2007)

*battery tube*

I used 1/2" pvc the same lengh as the 8 AA batteries (AA's just fit inside of the tubing) 2 end caps with a 3/16th hole drilled into the center of each cap next I installed a 3/16 stainless screw and nut for the positive side. The battery tip touches the screw. For the negitive side I used the same setup as the positive with the addition of a spring to keep tension on the batteries. The spring touches the battery bottom and is pinched under the screw. (the spring came off an old 6v lantern battery post) I taped the caps on for easy access to the batteries. You could even carry a couple as spares.
My depthfinder has alligator clips for easy hook up that I just clip to the 2 screws. Very light and CHEEP

AA batteries are $10.50 for 48 at Costco. So far 1 brick of batteries has lasted all season.

I will take some pic's tonight

Jeff


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im going to take seasalts suggestion and buy the piece from radio shack to hold the aa's i orders some pieces to make the installation cleaner and will post a piece by piece thread when im done in a few weeks


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

also thanks for all the responeses


----------

